# Commercial and HVAC Rooftop Installations



## Jeffhall1157 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Commercial and HVAC Rooftop Installations*
Placing a unit on a rooftop can sometimes be challenging. Most of the time units are lifted by a crane and set in place. We also have experience using a helicopter to set large systems on hard to reach commercial buildings roof.
We strive to deliver the best option for your business in its heating and cooling needs. Please give AirTime a call to have one of our specialist come out and discuss the installation of your rooftop package system.
AirTime Heating and Cooling has earned a fine reputation for helping you select and install challenging rooftop HJVAC packaged units. We pride ourselves on creating comfortable and healthy indoor environments.
And you can have the peace of mind knowing that we're bonded, licensed and insured to protect the safety of our staff and clients.


----------



## rite123 (Dec 10, 2013)

Our packaged rooftop commercial air conditioning units are powerful and built smarter with features to handle the most demanding light commercial applications.


Includes gas/electric, air conditioner or heat pump applications in 3- to 10-ton capacities, with horizontal and down flow capabilities in 12.5- to 25-ton capacities
All 3- to 10-ton models feature tubular heat exchangers with two different capacities for greater efficiency and versatility
Durable, dependable scroll compressors found in most of our 3-to 25-ton packaged units ensure our units last longer
A variety of motor and drive types and gas or electric capabilities offer unprecedented flexibility
Factory-installed options—including a stainless steel heat exchanger, smoke detectors, through-the-base electric and powered outlets, and ReliaTel™ Microprocessor controls—offer better reliability, faster installation and increased service capabilities
Highly customizable and easy to install
 Our dealers have the dependability and expertise necessary to help system designers and building owners meet their budgetary and performance goals.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

A rooftop HVAC installation is not easy and requires the proper commercial and industrial HVAC skills and experience. We specialize in helping you select and install your HVAC rooftop unit.


----------



## climatemaker (Jun 19, 2017)

*quoting the job*

what formula to use to mark up the equipment on a commercial rooftop job? i know that a peice of equipment that cost $12,000 cant be marked up the same as something that cost a few hundred dollars.


----------



## accutempservices (Sep 7, 2017)

Good discussion. Cheers guys!

http://www.accutempservices.com.au/


----------



## ronnieee (May 18, 2020)

Hey Dude,
You need a professional team for this task.


----------



## ronnieee (May 18, 2020)

*AllpreciseHVAC*

Hey Dude,
You need a professional team for this task.


----------

